# Help with Quote



## Ctsvguy (Oct 20, 2016)

Hello looking for some advice on a commercial lot. I feel throughout the years I have cut myself short. I am looking for some of the numbers you guys come up with!

Per push quote 
Monthly quote 
Plowing lot 
Salting lot 
Shovel sidewalks 
Salt sidewalks


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

What do you plan to use for equipment, what's the trigger and any other expectations?
BTW it's a little late in the year for bidding on work, if this just an exercise for future bids?


----------



## Sawboy (Dec 18, 2005)

I’d say $11.33 and a 40 of Colt 45

What do you think it’s worth? What’s your number? Give us that and then we can go from there.


----------



## cjames808 (Dec 18, 2015)

I would think 1-400 range!


----------



## Ctsvguy (Oct 20, 2016)

BUFF said:


> What do you plan to use for equipment, what's the trigger and any other expectations?
> BTW it's a little late in the year for bidding on work, if this just an exercise for future bids?


Western Wideout
Truck mounted salt spreader 
2in trigger 
Expectations high due to a lot of foot traffic with children.

Usually I would say yes it is a tad late but given the slow season it's worth the extra account as all my accounts are per push


----------



## Ctsvguy (Oct 20, 2016)

Sawboy said:


> I'd say $11.33 and a 40 of Colt 45
> 
> What do you think it's worth? What's your number? Give us that and then we can go from there.


Lol the whole point of the thread is to see what you would charge..... 
but here's my #s anyway

Plow lot: 1-5in $120.00
Salt Lot: $130.00
Shovel walks: 1-5in $50.00
Salt walks: $40.00


----------



## Ctsvguy (Oct 20, 2016)

cjames808 said:


> I would think 1-400 range!


----------



## cjames808 (Dec 18, 2015)

Perfect. I’d be a touch higher on the lot.


----------



## Ctsvguy (Oct 20, 2016)

Thank you! 

What do you usually charge for anything over 5 inches I am currently at $26.00 per inch


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Ctsvguy said:


> Lol the whole point of the thread is to see what you would charge.....
> but here's my #s anyway
> 
> Plow lot: 1-5in $120.00
> ...


You would be good if you lived here you could probably score it. Go $10.00 higher on the plow lot and salt. I would be okay with that. I'm not sure I like this 1 to 5'' stuff, I would want to be on a 2'' trigger and possible salt anything slick under, Good Luck


----------



## Ctsvguy (Oct 20, 2016)

FredG said:


> You would be good if you lived here you could probably score it. Go $10.00 higher on the plow lot and salt. I would be okay with that. I'm not sure I like this 1 to 5'' stuff, I would want to be on a 2'' trigger and possible salt anything slick under, Good Luck


Thank you!


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Ctsvguy said:


> Thank you!


Make sure sure your client understands pre salt. Gently if possible or if you get the feeling he won't go for it just do the 1 to 5 thing and do what you got to do. I would be there every 1'' of snowfall if possible. Per push at 1'' could be a profitable season.


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

Ctsvguy said:


> 2in trigger
> Expectations high due to a lot of foot traffic with children.


Then you need a smaller trigger


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

I got 2 per push at 2'' trigger, If I was not there at a 1'' 1 1/2 they would call I need service. I just hit them at 1 1/2'' and they are happy. maintenance supervisor and myself just laugh about it.


----------



## Ctsvguy (Oct 20, 2016)

FredG said:


> I got 2 per push at 2'' trigger, If I was not there at a 1'' 1 1/2 they would call I need service. I just hit them at 1 1/2'' and they are happy. maintenance supervisor and myself just laugh about it.


Agreed! I deal with that all the time same thing!


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Ctsvguy said:


> Agreed! I deal with that all the time same thing!


I had one last season that was a 3'' trigger and did the same thing lol. I swear some of these people need to be edgeamacated. As long has there per trip they can call at 1/2'' lol.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Ctsvguy said:


> Lol the whole point of the thread is to see what you would charge.....
> but here's my #s anyway
> 
> Plow lot: 1-5in $120.00
> ...


In my area that would be a $160.00-180.00 job for everything.


----------



## Sawboy (Dec 18, 2005)

I’d try to go $150 on the lot. Gonna be a bit of a pain being all broken up like that. Drop the Salt price to $100 even to make it an easier sale. Plus, the salting is so much easier. The rest looks good to me


----------

